# Barry McDuggan; Get Well Soon!!!!!



## Jake Allen (Oct 27, 2016)

Our friend Barry, had a little detour from deer season this week and had to visit a hospital to 
have one of those procedures where they open your chest and do a few drive arounds. 

Tomi has been keeping close tabs from Barry's better half on his recovery and progress.

Good news is, Barry's recovery is going well, and he is on his way back. He may be able to leave the big white building and come home by tomorrow or Saturday.  Prayers answered.

Get better soon Little Buddy! We miss you and looking forward to seeing you back at 105 9/10 % 

If you all would like to wish Barry a speedy and better than expected recovery, you are welcome to post in this thread.
I am sure he will be able to see this thread in a few days.

God is good, Life is Good.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 27, 2016)

I wouldn't expect anything but a exceptional recovery from Barry. He may be small in stature but has a ton of grit in him. Get well sooner than expected Barry me and Melissa miss you.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 27, 2016)

take care of yourself Bro ......

make sure Donnie splits the tent rent with you ....


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 27, 2016)

Get well Barry, prayers for you.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 27, 2016)

Get well soon Barry!  Best wishes from my way to a speedy and full recovery!!!


----------



## mudcreek (Oct 27, 2016)

Prayers for you.  Get well soon.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 27, 2016)

Get well soon you'll be back in no time


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 27, 2016)

Prayers for you Barry! Get well soon man. You'll be up and missing again in no time!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2016)

Prayers up Bro. Barry! Get well soon my good friend! !!!!!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 27, 2016)

Glad to hear things are going well, take it easy.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 27, 2016)

Barry, I have been asking the Lord to look after you since I got the word on you. Behave yourself and take good care my good friend. I need you around for a good many more years to help balance things out around here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2016)

Barry, best wishes for a full and speedy recovery. My regards to you.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 28, 2016)

I saw that  ole doe you have been chasing around for the last few years wandering around looking up in trees for you with a lost look on here face???? I think she misses your ole stinkin self and the ice cream truck runs >> Get well soon my friend.


----------



## Red Arrow (Oct 28, 2016)

Get well soon buddy!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't know you, but best wishes to you and get well soon!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 29, 2016)

Well, our little buddy Barry was released today from the hospital. Kathy took him home, said he was doing well. So you can expect him to be on here in a day or so.....


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 29, 2016)

Glad you're doing better!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 29, 2016)

Hope you are doing well my good friend.


----------



## JBranch (Oct 29, 2016)

Get well soon my friend.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 30, 2016)

I hope all goes well and you are back in the woods as soon as possible.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 30, 2016)

Best of luck Barry, get better soon so you can shoot that Leon Stewart bow again! God bless.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 30, 2016)

Praying for a speedy recovery old man. You are older than me right. Oh, I killed your deer that RC had set up for you down at Horse Creek. RC said I was suppose to miss it like you would have. Heal up quick.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 30, 2016)

Get well soon bud!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 30, 2016)

Hope Maconga is treating you well...


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 31, 2016)

Praying for a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 31, 2016)

Get well soon!! Hope they didn't mess up any of that purty hair.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you for your prayers and thoughts; and yep, the good Lord was looking out for me once again. Getting better and better every day.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2016)

Heck I knew you wouldn't be down long...... to ornery I reckon.

Good to see you doing good buddy. Still praying for you!!!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey Barry,  I was gone when you decided to "act up" a bit and I'm sorry I'm just now seeing this.  Hope you are doin' fine a frog hair split four ways now!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 5, 2016)

Y'all might want to be extra careful on the streets come tomorrow morning; because, I will be legal to drive again, and I will be in the road.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 5, 2016)

Glad to hear that and thanks for the warning!  Seriously , I'm glad you are better.


----------



## jekilpat (Dec 5, 2016)

Glad to hear that you're recovering well.


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 5, 2016)

Glad to hear your doing better bud. Hope to see ya at a shoot or hunt soon, missing as you usually do


----------



## gurn (Dec 5, 2016)

Yep it wont be long before yer shootin that bow.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 8, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Y'all might want to be extra careful on the streets come tomorrow morning; because, I will be legal to drive again, and I will be in the road.



come on over to camp on Saturday and eat supper with us!!!! show me your scar!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 9, 2016)

TNGIRL said:


> come on over to camp on Saturday and eat supper with us!!!! show me your scar!!!!!



Probably going to hold off until the week after Christmas.
I already know I can pull my ILF riser with a pair of limbs weighing 30#, at my draw length, and after Christmas I should be able to a pull something heavy enough to miss with faster. 
Plus, that will put me at the ten week, post surgery, mark. Surgeon said, after eight weeks I can pretty much do as I please. Come too far to have to start over, and I am well aware of my ability to do something stupid, if/when given the opportunity.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 12, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Y'all might want to be extra careful on the streets come tomorrow morning; because, I will be legal to drive again, and I will be in the road.



So you put air back in the tires on your Truck?? Glad you are doing better Old Friend!!!!


----------



## RPM (Dec 16, 2016)

Brother, you enjoy the holidays but not too much.  So glad you're doing well and truly look forward to seeing you at one of the shoots.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 16, 2016)

Allen Oliver said:


> So you put air back in the tires on your Truck?? Glad you are doing better Old Friend!!!!



Yep, put air back in the tires, took two tanks, and even hooked up the battery cable...won't run if you don't.
Am at 7 1/2 weeks, post surgery, now. Tuesday, my surgeon told me he didn't want to see me anymore. I thanked him again, and told him, no offense, but the feeling was mutual. He promptly turned me back over to my cardiologist, who has already scheduled me an appointment for next Thursday...man they like to pass you around...reckon they need Christmas money. I just hope he will take me off some of the blood thinning medication. I dern near freeze to death at 40 degrees.
Been shooting my ILF with 30# limbs, at my draw length. Switched out to 34# limbs this morning.
All is well, I reckon, at least all I am aware of. Hope to see you good people soon, as I really need to get away for a few days. 
Thanks for your support.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 16, 2016)

Really good news Barry!  Look forward to seeing U 2.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 17, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing you too!
Glad things are going your way!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 17, 2016)

I bet you're glad to see your truck still in the yard when you get up in the morning.  We all here are glad to see you still getting up in the morning.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 29, 2016)

Great to see you back in the saddle friend!


----------



## gurn (Jan 2, 2017)

You know were all praying and rootin for you and yur sweeie. Dont know how happy the deers and pigs are about your mendin but we sure are.


----------



## PassingThrough (Jan 7, 2017)

Feel better my man. Prayers up for a quick recovery! Hope to see you back in action soon!


----------



## Vance Henry (Jan 8, 2017)

Glad to see you doing better Barry.


----------

